# Jim Cornette Says FTR is Dead



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*




He went on a 10 minute rant about how the formerly greatest tag team on the program is ruined because they sold for Marko Stunt for multiple segments and there's no reason to ever take them seriously against legitimate competitors. He went on to say that, combined with the awful presentation of the Young Bucks feud, killed their momentum completely and made them look worse than WWE ever did.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They were dead when they followed up on an underwhelming bucks feud by going weeks without doing anything of note.

Selling for Stunt just put the final nail in that coffin.

It’s a shame North America offers so little to talent in regards to wrestling.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok so this is where it is all coming from. I should have known. 

Triple H's career should have ended the night he ate a pin from Brooklyn Brawler in 2000. 

This guy's always trying to start a drama over something petty.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Ok so this is where it is all coming from. I should have known.
> 
> Triple H's career should have ended the night he ate a pin from Brooklyn Brawler in 2000.
> 
> This guy's always trying to start a drama over something petty.


A handicap match with guys that all look better than Stunt ever will in which Jericho interfered is not comparable to a serious tag team selling for a guy who would be in the front row of a middle school class picture.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

La Parka said:


> A handicap match with guys that all look better than Stunt ever will in which Jericho interfered is not comparable to a serious tag team selling for a guy who would be in the front row of a middle school class picture.


And they sold a few moves from Marko at best? So now they are dead as a tag team and nothing they ever did counts?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's total bullshit. Pro wrestling is such a fast-moving thing that what happens today can be forgotten tomorrow. Just like his comments about MJF being ruined were totally wrong.

Will Hobbs got squashed by Orange Cassidy mere months ago. Is that affecting him now? Not one bit. He's more credible now than he was then.

HHH got squashed by the Ultimate Warrior in 1996. In 1997, he became part of one of the best factions in wrestling and his career took off. There are a ton of examples like this, in some cases where wrestlers have been completely and utterly buried yet come back from it.

Brodus Clay squashed Drew McIntyre in 65 seconds in the 2012 Royal Rumble and he lost to Khali in 30 seconds on a Smackdown soon after. Drew never recovered from tha- oh...

Pro wrestling isn't boxing or MMA where one bad performance can end you. It's a profession where a simple gimmick change, moment, or win can turn things around.

FTR are fine, their win-loss record speaks for itself and they have lost one match in AEW. Just because a midget gave them a couple of huracanranas means nothing to most people who watch the show.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Shut the fuck up, Jim. Seriously, is there anything he can't make into a 20 minute long rant? Sure, Marko getting his shit in is a joke, but when FTR face actual good teams, nobody's going to be like "Huh, 5 weeks ago they sold for that little turd."


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cornette does bring up a good point about something.

When the Revival were in WWE, the big opinion was that they were being misused. Now in AEW Marko Stunt was getting the upper hand on them during the match for awhile. Is that considered them being used even worse than when they were in WWE?

It all really doesn't bother me at all. FTR could show up next week with Tully and still have the same amount presence that they did before that match with Jurassic Express for me. It's not like Marko defeated them on his own. Marko ultimately got pinned. Cornette is over exaggerating but I still think that he brought up a good point. FTR is very much still alive.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well of course Jim feels that way, he's militant about upholding old school wrestling values. Whether they're done or not is yet to be seen though given the logjam in the deep tag division, who knows when they'll get another prominent title feud. This is why midcard tag team belts should be made. Separate the established teams from the up and coming


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They're not "dead" to me as in months from now I can see them challenging for the tag belts and myself being interested.

That said between losing the belts already, the bungling of the Bucks feud, and not doing much of note since then, they don't feel nearly as special as they did when they came in.



zkorejo said:


> Ok so this is where it is all coming from. I should have known.
> 
> Triple H's career should have ended the night he ate a pin from Brooklyn Brawler in 2000.
> 
> This guy's always trying to start a drama over something petty.


I mean, that example had Triple H in a 3 on 1 Handicap match also with Kaientai where he had to eliminate them and Brawler pinned HHH only because Jericho came in and hit the Lionsault when HHH had everything well in hand.






Here, FTR sold quite a bit for Marko and had to have an assist from Tully to win.

Do I think Corny is being over dramatic? Yeah, but these 2 situations aren't exactly comparable.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

They ain't dead but yes they should have been kept relevant better, what is worse is how aew have messed up a team like jungle biy and luchasauras that should be certified fan favourites but now feel like a tag team just making up the numbers.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

He’s not wrong.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

He is not far from the truth.

They should have the creative freedom to say FUCK YOU TK, WE AINT HAVING A MATCH WITH MARKO STUNTED GROWTH. And they didnt which is against their mentality and gimmick... which is an insult to people like me who root for them since the Revival days.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Southerner said:


> Cornette does bring up a good point about something.
> 
> When the Revival were in WWE, the big opinion was that they were being misused. Now in AEW Marko Stunt was getting the upper hand on them during the match for awhile. Is that considered them being used even worse than when they were in WWE?


FTR's usage has been just fine. They're a quality tag team, not the most charismatic in the world, but since they do the old school thing, the no nonsense approach works for them.

They have beaten: Butcher & Blade, SCU, Private Party, Hangman/Kenny (ending their dominant reign as champs), Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy/Marko Stunt), Hybrid2, Best Friends, and even beat the Bucks in that Gauntlet Match before losing to them.

They have lost to: The Young Bucks

Short of them never losing and dominating every team, holding the tag belts forever more, how are they supposed to be used? They had a tag team appreciation night, they got to beat up the Rock n Roll Express, they have a tag team legend managing them... but oh, Marko Stunt got a few moves of offense in so that undoes everything according to Cornette? It's just him being what he is, a cynical old guy who loves to hate - much like some of his followers on here.

FTR will win the belts again at some point and hopefully feud with teams like the Lucha Bros and PnP. And the only people who will remember Marko Stunt getting about 30 seconds worth of offense on them will be Jim Cornette and his puritan followers.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> They're not "dead" to me as in months from now I can see them challenging for the tag belts and myself being interested.
> 
> That said between losing the belts already, the bungling of the Bucks feud, and not doing much of note since then, they don't feel nearly as special as they did when they came in.
> 
> ...


Yeah I get it. But selling a few moves isn't worse than getting pinned by some jobber that looked like just came out of a trash can. But it worked there because Jericho embarrassed Triple H. I loved it.

Here it works for the story they are trying to tell. Which is that Marko is a little idiot FTR played into getting a win over Jurassic Express. It would have been Luchasaurus instead and it would have made it a difficult match for them. As for Tully, he did a heel stuff to Marko that he warned him about a week prior. It makes sense here too. 

The problem doesn't exist so Cornette goes out of his way to create one because he has too much time on his hands and lots of idiots taking his word for gospel.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Jim Cornett's mindset is dead that's why people don't take his articles serious. It became a meme at this point to see what he says next.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I wouldn’t have given Marko any offence, but it does not matter that much does it...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

This logic is fucking stupid. If someone hits you, even if they're small, you're going to feel it (unless you're a beast like Brock or something). FTR aren't big guys. Selling is fine, it would only be a problem if Marko got the better of them and beat them down.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Yeah I get it. But selling a few moves isn't worse than getting pinned by some jobber that looked like just came out of a trash can. But it worked there because Jericho embarrassed Triple H. I loved it.
> 
> Here it works for the story they are trying to tell. Which is that Marko is a little idiot FTR played into getting a win over Jurassic Express. It would have been Luchasaurus instead and it would have made it a difficult match for them. As for Tully, he did a heel stuff to Marko that he warned him about a week prior. It makes sense here too.
> 
> The problem doesn't exist so Cornette goes out of his way to create one because he has too much time on his hands and lots of idiots taking his word for gospel.


I agree that it makes sense, but I would disagree what happened to Triple was worse.

HHH had everything well in hand but lost because another top star, Jericho, hit his finisher on him. Yes, the visual is Brooklyn Brawler getting the pin. But in reality it's putting over Jericho's finisher and continuing their feud.

Here, FTR sold just a bit too much for Marko's offense (in my opinion) and they had help from their manager where to me, they shouldn't need help from Tully to beat this team.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I agree that it makes sense, but I would disagree what happened to Triple was worse.
> 
> HHH had everything well in hand but lost because another top star, Jericho, hit his finisher on him. Yes, the visual is Brooklyn Brawler getting the pin. But in reality it's putting over Jericho's finisher and continuing their feud.
> 
> Here, FTR sold just a bit too much for Marko's offense (in my opinion) and they had help from their manager where to me, they shouldn't need help from Tully to beat this team.


Hmm fair enough. I will have to check out the match again as I wasn't paying attention to it when it was happening. 

If they took alot of offense then I agree with you that they should not have. But I still don't agree with Cornette's hyperbolic nonsense that FTR is dead because of it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> FTR's usage has been just fine. They're a quality tag team, not the most charismatic in the world, but since they do the old school thing, the no nonsense approach works for them.
> 
> They have beaten: Butcher & Blade, SCU, Private Party, Hangman/Kenny (ending their dominant reign as champs), Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy/Marko Stunt), Hybrid2, Best Friends, and even beat the Bucks in that Gauntlet Match before losing to them.
> 
> ...


*And this is a prime example of wins and losses not being the end all be all of making someone feel like a big deal. It reminds me back in 2014 where people constantly called Bray Wyatt a jobber in spite of only losing to John Cena. His aura was ruined beyond repair so badly that he had to repackage himself again multiple years later. 

The same applies to FTR. They've lost one match, yet they feel like a middle pack generic tag team because of how poorly they have been presented since arriving in AEW. The Young Bucks feud was the worst booked dream match I've ever seen in 23 years of watching wrestling. The hype was literally handed to them on a silver platter and they managed to fuck it up. Ever since then, it's been downhill. They've given us no reason to care about them, nor be hopeful of their futures.*


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Jim's looking at it through 1982 territory goggles. Back then it would have killed a career. The audience was bigger and there was emotional investment in the wrestler.

In 2021 the audience is smaller and 99% consists of long term fans of the genre and little kids who soon move on to Fortnite, GTA and CoD. The emotional investment is in the performer.

Jim knows this of course. He might not like it, but he knows it. But these proclamations make him money.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

wrestling is dead so who gives a shit. if I had to be in the same match with that little shit and had to do something with him it would only be one thing. I would no sell couple punches from him and then hit my finish on him and have him lay there and sell it until the match is over.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

They were washed because of the Bucks feud. They need to be refocused and it's going to take time they aren't dead by any means

For what it's worth, FTR are one of the best tag teams on the planet between the bells, outside of that, however, they are a hard watch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jim making that money off AEWs back

bound to be his most profitable rant yet

the guy knows what sells his market


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tsvetoslava said:


> He is not far from the truth.
> 
> They should have the creative freedom to say FUCK YOU TK, WE AINT HAVING A MATCH WITH MARKO STUNTED GROWTH. And they didnt which is against their mentality and gimmick... which is an insult to people like me who root for them since the Revival days.


They have all the freedom in the world. They chose to be one of the boys and have some fun with the good kids at AEW.

I stand with Jim. Fuck FTR.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Jim Cornette's opinions on AEW are worth about as much as Robert Christgau's opinions on Heavy Metal.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

La Parka said:


> They were dead when they followed up on an underwhelming bucks feud by going weeks without doing anything of note.
> 
> Selling for Stunt just put the final nail in that coffin.
> 
> It’s a shame North America offers so little to talent in regards to wrestling.


Ain't it the truth.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Cornette does bring up a good point about something.
> 
> When the Revival were in WWE, the big opinion was that they were being misused. Now in AEW Marko Stunt was getting the upper hand on them during the match for awhile. Is that considered them being used even worse than when they were in WWE?
> 
> It all really doesn't bother me at all. FTR could show up next week with Tully and still have the same amount presence that they did before that match with Jurassic Express for me. It's not like Marko defeated them on his own. Marko ultimately got pinned. Cornette is over exaggerating but I still think that he brought up a good point. FTR is very much still alive.


*We both know WWE would be getting crucified for this, but the AEW fan boys look the other way or sugar coat how badly FTR has been presented. You don't have to say they're buried, but to act like everything is perfectly fine is just dishonest.*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Until they get kicked like him they are pretty alive.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Corny spitting facts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR is dead? LOL

Cornette and some wrestling fans are the most over-dramatic people I have ever seen in my life.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *We both know WWE would be getting crucified for this, but the AEW fan boys look the other way or sugar coat how badly FTR has been presented. You don't have to say they're buried, but to act like everything is perfectly fine is just dishonest.*


How badly they have been presented? My guy it was ONE MATCH lol. FTR has been presented very well throughout the duration of their run. Now we are using superlatives and saying that FTR has had a terrible AEW run because he sold for Marko one night? So the matches with Omega/Page, Lucha Bros, Young Bucks didn't matter? Their tag team dominance didn't matter? LOL jeez


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

On one hand jim is right, they shouldnt need tully to beat marko fucking stunt. On the other hand, fuck jims over-dramatic ass. This is legit how all matches go so to expect them to change up all of a sudden is silly


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep their as dead as dead can be, and as usual Cornette is 100% right, but I bet people will give him shit because they think they know better when they clearly don't, and are blinded by their illogical love for this horribly booked company. Nobody gives a shit about them right now and probably won't for the rest of their careers, and honestly Stunt is one of the worst things I've ever seen in wrestling and AEW should be ashamed in themselves every time he appears on TV. Kahn is a joke for booking him, and Revival, yes Revival not their shit gimmick in FTR were doing better wrestling in the lower card on WWE than they have the entire time they have appeared in AEW. Somebody tell the Bucks also they have zero clue how to book a feud and they managed to make nobody care about their feud that they built up for years. It takes talent to be that utterly shit at booking to completely destroy all hype for a hyped match. They and the company are 125% dead to me now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> FTR is dead? LOL
> 
> Cornette and some wrestling fans are the most over-dramatic people I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> ...


Not being on tv for damn near 2 months has that kind of effect.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

they were dead when they arrived. Why is no one getting it. all the wwe talent that has been brought up in the past 10 years just cant get over. they are screwed being flawed from the flawed wwe system telling them how wrestlers should be. all the talent that is over in aew is self made. show me one wwe star that is over like others in aew that is not self made and before the newer era.

i dont think aew should be bringing in any talent from wwe that are not self made break out stars. even mox is fairly wwe type person. ya he had his thing insanely small time before aew but how many years was he in wwe to form to. i dont see any diversity in mox. hes solid but there is not much depth.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Not being on tv for damn near 2 months has that kind of effect.


They have been on at least half the Dynamites aired since they lost at Full Gear. Other tag teams are in the rotation now. FTR is feuding with JE and will eventually make their way back to the gold. I think people here just want everyone to be pushed prominently at the main event level at the same time on the same 2-hour show, but that's impossible. There are other tag teams that need to be showcased. They dominated for 6-7 months, it's OK for them to drop down the card while teams like the Bucks and Lucha Bros rise in importance. It also looks like Santana and Ortiz may be getting a storyline now after doing almost nothing outside of the feud and Parking lot brawl with Best Friends.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I was at the Takeover Toronto when they had the classic with DIY and I went from being a massive fan of theirs to no longer giving a fuck about them. So yeah, they're dead to me. 

The fact that they didn't "kill" Marko Stunt in the same way Spike Dudley used to be "killed" is a burial as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Yep their as dead as dead can be, and as usual Cornette is 100% right, but I bet people will give him shit because they think they know better when they clearly don't, and are blinded by their illogical love for this horribly booked company. Nobody gives a shit about them right now and probably won't for the rest of their careers, and honestly Stunt is one of the worst things I've ever seen in wrestling and AEW should be ashamed in themselves every time he appears on TV. Kahn is a joke for booking him, and Revival, yes Revival not their shit gimmick in FTR were doing better wrestling in the lower card on WWE than they have the entire time they have appeared in AEW. Somebody tell the Bucks also they have zero clue how to book a feud and they managed to make nobody care about their feud that they built up for years. It takes talent to be that utterly shit at booking to completely destroy all hype for a hyped match. They and the company are 125% dead to me now.


Okay now for my actual serious response, I can understand why people will think that the Marko stuff damaged them, but otherwise I think this is a massive overreaction, which is kind of Cornette's style (and why I'm baffled people like him here so much, on top of the sexist and racist shit). They just aren't in the picture right now, and they basically did dominate Marko like 75% of the time with the exception of a bit of offense. I'd imagine they face Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy next, and continue that feud, before being back in the title picture eventually. 

I'm not really a Marko fan by any means, I'd prefer him just be a jobber, but I swear wrestling fans are ungodly melodramatic with their views sometimes on stuff like this.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Insert Cornette shouting at clouds......fuckoff cornette you senile old fart.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Corny criticizing AEW? in other news grass is green, the sky is blue, and it's cold in the winter

remember when Kenny sold for Marko? yea he's world champion now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It’s baffling how much Jim Cornette (and his ridiculous opinions) STILL gets worshipped on this site.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Marko Stunt is about 80 pounds. He's about half the size of Spike Dudley. He should be getting zero offense in on anybody. He's a joke and no lapsed or casual fan takes him seriously. He would legitimately have issues beating the average 7th grader in a shoot. It's a joke and it made FTR look like absolute shit. How can anyone take them seriously?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> Corny criticizing AEW? in other news grass is green, the sky is blue, and it's cold in the winter
> 
> remember when Kenny sold for Marko? yea he's world champion now.



A world champ that absolutely no one outside of hardcore smarks give an ounce of a shit about. The only thing entertaining about his act is Don Callis.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn, I was really looking forward to seeing those guys.What can I say now?
R.I.P. FTR!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> A world champ that absolutely no one outside of hardcore smarks give an ounce of a shit about. The only thing entertaining about his act is Don Callis.


Who do you think is still watching wrestling if not hardcores?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> A world champ that absolutely no one outside of hardcore smarks give an ounce of a shit about. The only thing entertaining about his act is Don Callis.


that's a lie

plenty of people know and are fans of Omega, but keep reaching


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Jim making that money off AEWs back
> 
> bound to be his most profitable rant yet
> 
> the guy knows what sells his market


This.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who do you think is still watching wrestling if not hardcores?


Better yet, what the fuck brought up Omega in his post? 

Rent free.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

But they won the match and looked dominant when they pinned, wait for it....Marco Stunt himself!

They've been more dead because they've been a bit dormant in recent weeks, this is a non-issue. I still think they're one of the best teams on wrestling right now and they'll be just fine.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> A world champ that absolutely no one outside of hardcore smarks give an ounce of a shit about. The only thing entertaining about his act is Don Callis.


Who else is supposed to give a shit about him? Barely anything exists outside of 'hardcore smarks' and brand loyalists anymore. You have to bring back The Rock or someone to get mainstream type fans to watch and it'll be the same way until pro wrestling finds some stars on the level of past giants. Look at RAW, they did the Legends Night, popped a decent rating, and none of the extra fans came back the following week.

Omega is a draw within the context of the 'Wednesday Night Wars'. That is to say, he's not a mainstream mega-draw, but the 1.3 to 1.5m viewers that tune in on Wednesdays to either show seem to like Kenny. His segments are doing well even when the show as a whole is down for whatever reason (news has played a big part last two weeks).

Kenny and the Good Brothers vs. the three young jobbers outdrew PAC vs. Eddie and Cage vs. Darby (which also did pretty well) on Wednesday.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reading through this thread I think there are 2 things that need to be established.

First, yes, FTR are better off here than they were in WWE. If you want to bring in NXT to the equation, fair game. But while they've made some questionable decisions with FTR in AEW, they have more of a direction and focus than their 3 year run on the main roster. Now some of that was due to injury, but outside of some highlights, they either weren't used or were featured in segments like "Ucey Hot".

And 2nd, wins and losses, while important, are not the end all be all. Yes, FTR have only lost one match in AEW. Yes, that is a good thing as it keeps them somewhat credible even while they're not tag team champions.

But, even with all of that in mind, there's more to dive into. They were champions, but their run only lasted about 2 months before dropping them to the Bucks. And then since then, this match with Jurassic Express is the most interesting thing they've done since then. It just feels like that whole run felt rushed and in a way they already feel like they're used up.

And when I see them taking as much offense from a guy like Marko as they did and needing Tully's help to win, they just don't feel like the bad ass team they were when they debuted driving their card into Daily's Place. Now they just feel like one of the teams.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> FTR is dead? LOL
> 
> Cornette and some wrestling fans are the most over-dramatic people I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> ...


and added to that.... the match was good 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Better yet, what the fuck brought up Omega in his post?
> 
> Rent free.


Kenny Omega is the man I don’t care what anyone says. We don’t agree on much, especially when it comes to Cody, but I’m glad that we agree on this seeing as I think you’re a cool ass poster. He loafed in year one so Moxley could dominate first but he was always a heavy ace card that they could have played whenever and now he comes off as a true star. 2021 is gonna be incredible for Omega.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny Omega is the man I don’t care what anyone says. We don’t agree on much, especially when it comes to Cody, but I’m glad that we agree on this seeing as I think you’re a cool ass poster. He loafed in year one so Moxley could dominate first but he was always a heavy ace card that they could have played whenever and now he comes off as a true star. 2021 is gonna be incredible for Omega.


and to think... it all started with him beating down Marko after a match


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and to think... it all started with him beating down Marko after a match


that's exactly what i was saying lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> It’s baffling how much Jim Cornette (and his ridiculous opinions) STILL gets worshipped on this site.


Typical almost spam at this point Jim's fanboys thread:

Title: Jim Cornette Reviews Kenny Omega and the Good Brothers burning the Young Bucks

Just watched this and I think Jim on total point!!






*I feel totally like Jim when he said "They dont know how to get over like everyone else, so they resorted to doing what they want" they have very little understanding of how to book an actual match that doesn't come across as a performance.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> FTR is dead? LOL
> 
> Cornette and some wrestling fans are the most over-dramatic people I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> ...


Hey, what do you expect from the overly dramatic OP?

We’re somehow supposed to be in the wrong for not freaking out about something that isn’t even a big deal. 

FTR is NOT buried at all. They’re still a dominant tag team on AEW that rarely loses, and they BEAT Marko Stunt (who gets way too much hate for being a midget) in order to win the match too. 

FTR has just been struggling to get TV time recently; but fortunately for them, it looks like they’ll continue to stay prominent in the tag team scene. 

Jim Cornette is just wrong here (as usual). 

Anyway, you got to love that petty shade against the “fanboys” :lol


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Jim Cornette is right. FTR should not be selling for Marko Stunt. FTR should be getting themselves over instead of elevating Marko by devaluing themselves. Enhancement talent exists for a reason.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Marko pin one of the members of FTR? Just curious. I was not sure.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Who cares ? They are absolutely boring


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Did Marko pin one of the members of FTR? Just curious. I was not sure.


No, he did a couple of huracanranas and enzuigiris in tandem with JB and people are having a hissy fit.

How often in history has a tag match been a squash when two 'named' teams have gone at it. They are very rare, like the Hart Foundation vs. Bolsheviks at WMVI because they were writing out the evil Russians.

Stunt sucks but he's a contracted talent, rather than one of the generic Dark jobbers, so him getting a few moves is utterly meaningless and a good example of people making a mountain out of a molehill. Most of the match was him getting beaten up and he ate the fall. The match will be forgotten next week, since it was a throwaway undercard bout.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> No, he did a couple of huracanranas and enzuigiris in tandem with JB and people are having a hissy fit.
> 
> How often in history has a tag match been a squash when two 'named' teams have gone at it. They are very rare, like the Hart Foundation vs. Bolsheviks at WMVI because they were writing out the evil Russians.
> 
> Stunt sucks but he's a contracted talent, rather than one of the generic Dark jobbers, so him getting a few moves is utterly meaningless and a good example of people making a mountain out of a molehill. Most of the match was him getting beaten up and he ate the fall. The match will be forgotten next week, since it was a throwaway undercard bout.


I agree with this..It's definitely overblown and in the grand scheme of things meaningless. It still shouldn't have happened, and Marko should only be used as a punching bag for heels to get heat, but whatever.






Lita got a lot of her offence here (hurrincanrana's, tornado ddt, crossbody) on two huge 6'6+ guys Albert/Test, and they both had long careers after..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> FTR is dead? LOL
> 
> Cornette and some wrestling fans are the most over-dramatic people I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> ...


*Case in point, this guy. It's not just "one match." They've been presented as afterthoughts since the Young Bucks feud began. After they lost, it got even worse. The fact that you're defending this nonsense has only proven my point.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Remembering that one time when Kenny Omega became the greatest babyface in the business.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Case in point, this guy. It's not just "one match." They've been presented as afterthoughts since the Young Bucks feud began. After they lost, it got even worse. The fact that you're defending this nonsense has only proven my point.*


Your “point” wasn’t proven at all though :lol

Several folks actually agreed with his good points about Jim Cornette (and his cultists) overreacting about FTR taking some offense from Marko Stunt.

Nobody agreed with your nonsense though :lmao


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The point is Marko Stunt does not belong in a prowrestling ring (in a serious company) - because it is on the same cringe level as seeing Hornswoggle in a match.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

I think casuals would rather watch Kenny Omega wrestle a broomstick than have Marko Stunt make offensive moves on wrestlers.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

FTR were dead on arrival in AEW, they haven't done anything memorable, and they've just been subpar. Any of that icy hot stuff they did with the Usos was more entertaining than this.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

FTR gone from being the standard in Tag team wrestling
to getting the tag team championship (after it was probably promised to them right away) to convince them to jump ship
to losing to the bucks in their first match after a laughably bad feud
to disappearing after that
to having to cheat to beat a 12 year old looking midget

there is no way this is all a coincidence
the Bucks accomplished their goal of making FTR feel like just another team
let's not forget that the Bucks Book the division and they are EVPs
how dare people say that FTR is the best tag team in the world
backstage politics at its finest

just like WWE fanboys used to say FTR are boring, to defend WWE misusing them
AEW Fanboys will say they are not Dead to defend AEW misusing them

but at the end of the day, FTR deserve this
if you agree to be booked poorly, then you deserve to suffer the consequences


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Jim making that money off AEWs back
> 
> bound to be his most profitable rant yet
> 
> the guy knows what sells his market


I don't hate Corny, don't listen to him anymore, but he straight-up admitted that he only reviews AEW anymore because of popular demand. It's not even a secret lol.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone actually care about protecting their character in AEW? I was reading an Eddie Kingston interview the other day and he made it sound like Moxley was the only guy. Even then someone like Moxley accepted dropping his title due to a mic shot to the head. I thought MJF cared to, but then he did the dinner debonair. 

Ultimately, they are all friends who are trying to let each other get their shit in. In the grand scheme of things, I don't think selling for Stunt will hurt FTR because FTR has been woefully booked since day one. Booking aside though, I always thought they were overrated to some extent because of Jim's fascination with them. If he didn't fanboy over them being an old-school rastlin' team they wouldn't get half the hype that they do. Since their debut, their segments have done pretty bad in the ratings so it's not like the TV audience cares that much about them either.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I don't hate Corny, don't listen to him anymore, but he straight-up admitted that he only reviews AEW anymore because of popular demand. It's not even a secret lol.


i don’t hate him either / its just a guy who knows the hustle

true carny - one whose opinions i disagree with 99% of the time and find no value in - but i respect the hustle

what i don’t enjoy often is people parroting his thoughts as gospel


----------



## nwodreamteam (Jul 25, 2018)

Everything is dead or is dying to jim lol!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> FTR gone from being the standard in Tag team wrestling
> to getting the tag team championship (after it was probably promised to them right away) to convince them to jump ship
> to losing to the bucks in their first match after a laughably bad feud
> to disappearing after that
> ...


*I agree with most of what you said here. I'm still one of those people who think they're boring, but that's personal bias because I like flashy over the top characters. I can understand why they appeal to wrestling purists, especially people like Jim Cornette, who idolize 80's wrestling permanently.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

nwodreamteam said:


> Everything is dead or is dying to jim lol!


except Mid-South Wrestling, which is quite ironically, actually dead


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351134551968505856
Ouch


----------



## GhostQueen (Jan 18, 2021)

Why do people even still care what cuckette has to say? Its wrestling, if you're still taking it this seriously you have no life. FTR are gonna be just fine. Nobody thinks about wrestling on that deep of a level


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

GhostQueen said:


> Why do people even still care what cuckette has to say? Its wrestling, if you're still taking it this seriously you have no life. FTR are gonna be just fine. Nobody thinks about wrestling on that deep of a level


I swear everything is the biggest catastrophe to some wrestling fans. 95% of the audience has already forgotten about it but some WF members will carry their anger towards FTR selling for Marko to their graves.


----------



## GhostQueen (Jan 18, 2021)

Exactly


prosperwithdeen said:


> I swear everything is the biggest catastrophe to some wrestling fans. 95% of the audience has already forgotten about it but some WF members will carry their anger towards FTR selling for Marko to their graves.


yup. Internet wrestling fans can be sooooo bitter for no reason


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Medic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351134551968505856
> Ouch


*Well, that's embarassing.*


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Jim is right. I was expecting a 2 minute squash. They had to cheat to win too. Completely kills their credibility. This is what they left WWE for?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GhostQueen said:


> Why do people even still care what cuckette has to say? Its wrestling, if you're still taking it this seriously you have no life. FTR are gonna be just fine. Nobody thinks about wrestling on that deep of a level


The real question is why are his opinions allegedly worthless all of a sudden? He was beloved by most hardcore fans for telling it like it is when his main targets were WWE, HHH, and Russo. Now that The Elite and AEW are his main talking points suddenly he shouldn't be taken serious.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Top bins said:


> Jim is right. I was expecting a 2 minute squash. They had to cheat to win too. Completely kills their credibility. This is what they left WWE for?


They left for the same reason Shawn Spears left. They don't mind doing silly stuff, they just wanted to write their own silly stuff. I respect it and would probably feel the same way if I was a wrassler, but they can't be surprised when they start to lose fans.


----------



## bizil (Dec 16, 2020)

With the pandemic, I think AEW is holding back on certain things. And waiting when some larger crowds can be a part of the show. So FTR will be just fine. The Horsemen-esque group is gonna happen at some point. We know FTR with Tully and Arn as the advisors are locks. It's just about who else is going to join them.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I definitely don't want to see Mark Stunt in a ring with FTR and ideally not wrestling on Dynamite at all. He has his place as a mascot or wrestling on Dark.

But... 

I can't go in for the hyperbole. I don't think FTR, or MJF for that matter, are 'dead' whatever that means. FTR have been booked strongly til now and will remain near the top of the card, fans will be right behind them once they're in a juicy feud again.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

No one will remember the match in three months, It'll just be another notch on FTR's win record. 

Yes FTR were far too generous and Stunt shouldn't be outshing Jungle Boy or fronting up to every other wrestler like he's Dick the Bruiser, but this ain't killing no careers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I definitely don't want to see Mark Stunt in a ring with FTR and ideally not wrestling on Dynamite at all. He has his place as a mascot or wrestling on Dark.
> 
> But...
> 
> I can't go in for the hyperbole. I don't think FTR, or MJF for that matter, are 'dead' whatever that means. FTR have been booked strongly til now and will remain near the top of the card, fans will be right behind them once they're in a juicy feud again.





AthleticGirth said:


> No one will remember the match in three months, It'll just be another notch on FTR's win record.
> 
> Yes FTR were far too generous and Stunt shouldn't be outshing Jungle Boy or fronting up to every other wrestler like he's Dick the Bruiser, but this ain't killing no careers.


I also disagree this killed or buried them (that definitely is hyperbole), but I would hope we could all agree that things like this should stop happening and that actual extra work has to be done now to build them back up as a result. The goofy stuff should just not be happening in the first place. It helps no one and makes the product look more like a clown show. No individual piece of dumb is going to destroy anyone or anything, BUT I would argue it does all add up and at some point will have an effect.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The real question is why are his opinions allegedly worthless all of a sudden? He was beloved by most hardcore fans for telling it like it is when his main targets were WWE, HHH, and Russo. Now that The Elite and AEW are his main talking points suddenly he shouldn't be taken serious.


*They're not ready for that conversation though.*


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I also disagree this killed or buried them (that definitely is hyperbole), but I would hope we could all agree that things like this should stop happening and that actual extra work has to be done now to build them back up as a result. The goofy stuff should just not be happening in the first place. It helps no one and makes the product look more like a clown show. No individual piece of dumb is going to destroy anyone or anything, BUT I would argue it does all add up and at some point will have an effect.


Like I said, I don't want to see it. Will they need a rebuild? I'm not convinced - one or two wins and it's pretty much forgotten for me. We'd be looking back at a very impressive record then and facing Marko would be just a small detail on their journey. What major feud they enter next will have a bigger impact imo. 

I do think when it comes to goofiness overall AEW do sail close to the bone and it could damage public perception. I'm more concerned with the Stunt thing from that angle than worried about FTR's reputation. I'd agree that they need a clearer divide between top card acts and comedy low carders and the latter should only be sparsely placed on Dynamite cards (away from more serious acts).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Medic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351134551968505856
> Ouch


Yep, 'ouch' indeed.

Jim Cornette is all upset because FTR hilariously called him out over a week ago, and he's their tag match from this past Wednesday as a way to bash them to reveal how insecure he truly is to everyone (even though almost nobody is going to remember FTR selling for Marko Stunt a couple of months from now).

That clown is such an utter embarrassment 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They're not ready for that conversation though.*


At all lol.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> The real question is why are his opinions allegedly worthless all of a sudden? He was beloved by most hardcore fans for telling it like it is when his main targets were WWE, HHH, and Russo. Now that The Elite and AEW are his main talking points suddenly he shouldn't be taken serious.


Cornette hasn't been popular since the ROH Sinclair days as far as I can see.
Cornette "booking" (well Delirious' booking as an yesman to Cornette) is truly the turning point for ROH and really modern professional wrestling in general.

All the "problems" in professional wrestling can be traced back into the Clone Wars period of Ring of Honor under Cornette leadership


----------



## GhostQueen (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> The real question is why are his opinions allegedly worthless all of a sudden? He was beloved by most hardcore fans for telling it like it is when his main targets were WWE, HHH, and Russo. Now that The Elite and AEW are his main talking points suddenly he shouldn't be taken serious.


I didn't listen to his old opinions but all he does is whine. He basically wished the worst on butcher just for saying he plays a character on tv. Anybody with half a brain knows wrestling isn't real. Why get upset over flips or superkicks when the Irish whip is the most unrealistic shit yet everyone does it? & He likes to talk shit about how current guys look yet his beloved midnight express looked like a couple inbreds. Just to be clear I do like the midnight tho.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fuck, FTR got brutally buried by Cornette, lmao.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Cornette hasn't been popular since the ROH Sinclair days as far as I can see.
> Cornette "booking" (well Delirious' booking as an yesman to Cornette) is truly the turning point for ROH and really modern professional wrestling in general.
> 
> All the "problems" in professional wrestling can be traced back into the Clone Wars period of Ring of Honor under Cornette leadership


Nah he was really well liked just a few years ago, certainly didn't have as many detractors as he does now.


GhostQueen said:


> I didn't listen to his old opinions but all he does is whine. He basically wished the worst on butcher just for saying he plays a character on tv. Anybody with half a brain knows wrestling isn't real. Why get upset over flips or superkicks when the Irish whip is the most unrealistic shit yet everyone does it? & He likes to talk shit about how current guys look yet his beloved midnight express looked like a couple inbreds. Just to be clear I do like the midnight tho.


He's just militant about old school wrestling lol. But between the cursing and insults a lot of the times he does give some valid points that could help things out. Like obviously there's nothing constructive about saying Marko shouldn't be in the business. But pointing out that a lot of acts don't give moves time to register therefore they don't get as over as they should is a valid point tho.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The real question is why are his opinions allegedly worthless all of a sudden? He was beloved by most hardcore fans for telling it like it is when his main targets were WWE, HHH, and Russo. Now that The Elite and AEW are his main talking points suddenly he shouldn't be taken serious.


I never really liked the guy outside of when he talks about wrestling history. He's great on Dark Side of the Ring, but otherwise with his past comments on like joshis and the constant bitterness he seems to have, it turns me off 100%, so I just ignore him pretty much.

I would guess though that some people are bitter at him for the vitrol he gives AEW, although part of me wonders how much of that is actual dislike and how much of that is him playing up a gimmick.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Nah he was really well liked just a few years ago, certainly didn't have as many detractors as he does now.


I'm just saying he was very much maligned during the 2011-2013 for being the figure head for the blandest time of the company at the time.
The Cornette experience was for all accounts a failure booking wise. Not even the most fervent ROHbot remembers the Clone Wars fondly.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The real question is why are his opinions allegedly worthless all of a sudden? He was beloved by most hardcore fans for telling it like it is when his main targets were WWE, HHH, and Russo. Now that The Elite and AEW are his main talking points suddenly he shouldn't be taken serious.


It's worthless because it's hyperbole. If he said "FTR not being dominant wasn't the best decision to make so stop fucking around", it would've flew fine. But I know, as well as you do, that this is wrestling and FTR isn't "dead". You don't need hyperbole to get a point across but he does it because it makes money by playing to the marks so good on him for that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CovidFan said:


> It's worthless because it's hyperbole. If he said "FTR not being dominant wasn't the best decision to make so stop fucking around", it would've flew fine. But I know, as well as you do, that this is wrestling and FTR isn't "dead". You don't need hyperbole to get a point across but he does it because it makes money by playing to the marks so good on him for that.


When has FTR been alive? The last time they've been consistently good was in NXT. 

They've been in a silly comedy feud with the Uso's. 

Went to AEW and got their car stolen by Butcher and Blade. Needed the Young bucks to help them get their car back. 

Had a feud with the best friends where they were referred to as "wieners" 

Had a forgettable feud with The Young Bucks which they were featured in the background of the Hangman / Omega story. 

Have had TWO matches since early November. (One vs a job team and one where they sold for the small child) 

They had potential but there's only so many times you can overlook the silly shit that FTR does before you have to admit to yourself that they are just as silly as everyone else on the AEW roster and once the old school wrestling gimmick is gone, there's just not a whole lot there.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

La Parka said:


> They had potential but there's only so many times you can overlook the silly shit that FTR does before you have to admit to yourself that they are just as silly as everyone else on the AEW roster and once the old school wrestling gimmick is gone, there's just not a whole lot there.


Drew McIntyre was aimless and an absolute joke in the WWE. Then around Nov/Dec 2019 he started winning matches. That turned into eliminating Brock Lesnar which turned into winning the Rumble. People can be buried to fuck and back and still become legitimate main eventers. FTR aren't even where Drew was. They're already taken seriously. It's ridiculous to think even a handful of matches or even months "kill" a wrestling act.

Give Rusev two months of destroying the jobbers as a no nonsense badass in AEW and tell me that he won't get over as a monster again and all is forgiven because it's all about "what have you done for me lately" in wrestling.

FTR are just fine and will be just fine even if there are hiccups.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

These guys were already boring and now they cant even beat mark stunto on their own?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Cornette always go into hyperboles. But I just wish wrestlers would stop bending the knee everytime promotions ask stupid shit of them and stand up for themselves. I get it though, FTR are in a new place, they want to fit in and make friends. And it's harder to say "no" because of that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wolf Mark said:


> Cornette always go into hyperboles. But I just wish wrestlers would stop bending the knee everytime promotions ask stupid shit of them and stand up for themselves. I get it though, FTR are in a new place, they want to fit in and make friends. And it's harder to say "no" because of that.


The thing is that given how AEW operates, FTR may have actually wanted or pitched this.

This may not have been Tony's idea. Either way, I don't really see it as a big deal.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As others have said, that match with Marko does not ruin FTR to the point where no one will be invested in them ever again. That's just another case of Cornette hyperbole.

But, to me the issue is more that when you compare FTR to when they first debuted and their first few months in the company, driving into Daily's Place with their car, taking people out and then compare them to what they are now, it's just not the same. Any buzz or aura they may have had initially just feels gone now and they just feel like another heel team on the roster.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I didn't realise those two geeks were alive in the first place.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

FTR have always been boring, still born, if we want to stick to the metaphor.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

I never liked FTR but surely they must be pissed for being booked worse in the great AEW than WWE lol


----------

